# Useing Airsoft for training?



## paulschoon (Jul 22, 2018)

So I have been talking to some people and training with Airsoft got brought up, whether its shooting tactics, room clearing, disarming... Just wondering what you guys thoughts on this is?


----------



## MaxtheNinja (Jul 22, 2018)

It's a great idea. A lot of police forces and real militaries use airsoft to train with. They make airsoft guns that are 1:1 replicas of just about every gun out there. There are airsoft glocks, airsoft smgs, airsoft m4's.


----------



## paulschoon (Jul 29, 2018)

Any good handguns you would suggest that would be close to the real thing for training reasons


----------



## MaxtheNinja (Jul 29, 2018)

Well, what handgun do you have? Pretty much every airsoft handgun is a 1:1 replica of the real steel version.


----------



## AlecBeach (Jul 29, 2018)

The Glock 17 by EF is really good


----------



## drop bear (Jul 29, 2018)

There are gel ball (or something) guns I want to have a go at.


----------



## APOModern (Jul 29, 2018)

Get an airsoft version of whatever real gun you have.


----------



## paulschoon (Jul 29, 2018)

I have an M&P and a Glock any suggestions or whats a good brand that makes either of them


----------



## derekhann (Aug 4, 2018)

im no expert but using airsoft for disarming training techniques seems like a pretty good idea.


----------



## sam your (Aug 4, 2018)

airsoft is close to the real thing so i think it will work with training


----------



## jobo (Aug 4, 2018)

paulschoon said:


> So I have been talking to some people and training with Airsoft got brought up, whether its shooting tactics, room clearing, disarming... Just wondering what you guys thoughts on this is?


Yes and it gives you the opportunity to dress up in combat s, play with Toy guns and pretend to be a soldier, how old are you ? 9 !


----------



## JowGaWolf (Aug 4, 2018)

paulschoon said:


> So I have been talking to some people and training with Airsoft got brought up, whether its shooting tactics, room clearing, disarming... Just wondering what you guys thoughts on this is?


It's valid for training concepts and methods.  The only thing is that I don't think I would teach disarming with an air soft.  The truth about learning is that it involves making mistakes.  I personally know that my pain threshold hold will decrease with every mistake that resulted in me getting shot.  Eventually it just becomes an u necessary dread.  It would also require some really good protection gear to do disarm drills with an Airsoft gun.    I would research to see what types of train weapons and equipment that law enforcement uses along with a NY guides or training that instructors can take.
Airsoft training would be considered as advanced training for students who have already learned the skills enough no to make many mistskes.


----------



## jobo (Aug 4, 2018)

JowGaWolf said:


> It's valid for training concepts and methods.  The only thing is that I don't think I would teach disarming with an air soft.  The truth about learning is that it involves making mistakes.  I personally know that my pain threshold hold will decrease with every mistake that resulted in me getting shot.  Eventually it just becomes an u necessary dread.  It would also require some really good protection gear to do disarm drills with an Airsoft gun.    I would research to see what types of train weapons and equipment that law enforcement uses along with a NY guides or training that instructors can take.
> Airsoft training would be considered as advanced training for students who have already learned the skills enough no to make many mistskes.


Have you been shot with an air soft gun, it's like being shot with A pea shooter opared by a heavy smok er, I shot some in the ear from two Foot away and he did complain ( a Lot), but he was just being mard,


----------



## Deleted member 39746 (Aug 4, 2018)

paulschoon said:


> I have an M&P and a Glock any suggestions or whats a good brand that makes either of them



I THINK WE has Glock rights to put all the brandings etc on it.   Most branded(company) ones will look like and have enough similarties to be used as trainign devices.


There are some unbranded nes out there which dont look like anything in particular etc but aisoft is also a sport and a few companies produce airsoft weapons good for airsoft.


Edit:  get a gas blow back pistol as that has a working slide action unlike non blow back electrics.


----------



## now disabled (Aug 5, 2018)

paulschoon said:


> So I have been talking to some people and training with Airsoft got brought up, whether its shooting tactics, room clearing, disarming... Just wondering what you guys thoughts on this is?



Can I ask if you are wishing to do room clearing then that is in the realms of CQB drills and honestly unless you get a military instructor who has down that I doubt you will have much success I am not knocking the leo teams but really it CQB and that you do not do with a handgun at least I wouldn't and also to do it properly you need harvey wall bangers, everest poppers and flash bangs ele ya playing at it


----------



## Deleted member 39746 (Aug 5, 2018)

now disabled said:


> Can I ask if you are wishing to do room clearing then that is in the realms of CQB drills and honestly unless you get a military instructor who has down that I doubt you will have much success I am not knocking the leo teams but really it CQB and that you do not do with a handgun at least I wouldn't and also to do it properly you need harvey wall bangers, everest poppeIrs and flash bangs ele ya playing at it



If i got the point right:

The military relies on explosives more than police clearing.   its comon pratice to throw a grenade into a room/corridor and then clear it.  a flash bang is deemed a acceptable substitute etc.    Diffrent doctrines diffrent purposes.   Law enorcement clearing is based on military anyway, just taking out all the things only specilist teams get. (like not being able to blow a hole in a wall etc)


----------



## now disabled (Aug 5, 2018)

Rat if your talking about frag grenades that a different thing lad different concepts


----------



## AlecBeach (Aug 11, 2018)

jobo said:


> Have you been shot with an air soft gun, it's like being shot with A pea shooter opared by a heavy smok er, I shot some in the ear from two Foot away and he did complain ( a Lot), but he was just being mard,


I feel you are talking about those spring guns... The walmart kind


----------



## Martial D (Aug 11, 2018)

jobo said:


> Have you been shot with an air soft gun, it's like being shot with A pea shooter opared by a heavy smok er, I shot some in the ear from two Foot away and he did complain ( a Lot), but he was just being mard,


The ones across the pond must be a lot weaker, because here they cause massive purple bruises from 50 yards.


----------



## Deleted member 39746 (Aug 11, 2018)

Martial D said:


> The ones across the pond must be a lot weaker, because here they cause massive purple bruises from 50 yards.



They arent, around 300fps is the common speed for AEG's.


----------



## now disabled (Aug 11, 2018)

Martial D said:


> The ones across the pond must be a lot weaker, because here they cause massive purple bruises from 50 yards.




They are lol our firearms laws are way way tighter than stateside


----------



## now disabled (Aug 11, 2018)

Rat said:


> They arent, around 300fps is the common speed for AEG's.



Rat they ain;t the same believe me they are not no matter what you read in the blurb the ones stateside are not the same as you get here


----------



## now disabled (Aug 11, 2018)

Rat 

Don't even dream that what is available stateside you can get here, as if you go walting about with an airsoft weapon that you can get stateside here or you try to import one without having it go thru a firearms dealer and you don't have your paperwork you will get a knock on the door from ummm people you might not want to make acquaintance with ... and also don't make the mistake in thinking that the mace sprats they have or the tasers that look like flash lights are legal here as they ain't young man


----------



## Deleted member 39746 (Aug 11, 2018)

now disabled said:


> Rat
> 
> Don't even dream that what is available stateside you can get here, as if you go walting about with an airsoft weapon that you can get stateside here or you try to import one without having it go thru a firearms dealer and you don't have your paperwork you will get a knock on the door from ummm people you might not want to make acquaintance with ... and also don't make the mistake in thinking that the mace sprats they have or the tasers that look like flash lights are legal here as they ain't young man



They are basically un regulated, you just need a reason to get the full colour ones. As they are realstic imitation firearms. (the law was made to define them as such)     It also encompases blank firing weapons as well, if i remember right.

As for the FPS, around 300 is common in the U.S as well for AEG's.      Most people wont have to worry about the regulations set on their pressure. The highest or the site i can get access to is 500fps for springers, and i think thats pretty common as well.   (correct me if i am wrong with what th most common speed for them is)


They dont need to be distriuted through a firearms dealer either, to reiterate its only a slight neusance to get the replica ones, in realstic paint, not two tone paint or anything.     (it just happens some gun shops might sell airsoft weapons and air rifles as well, as i have seen them sold in one)   I can attest to that with the plenty of designated airsoft retailers selling both two tone and realstic ones. 


On that note i need to be shot by one to see how much it hurts.  I do plan to play it some day.


----------



## now disabled (Aug 11, 2018)

Rat said:


> They are basically un regulated, you just need a reason to get the full colour ones. As they are realstic imitation firearms. (the law was made to define them as such)     It also encompases blank firing weapons as well, if i remember right.
> 
> As for the FPS, around 300 is common in the U.S as well for AEG's.      Most people wont have to worry about the regulations set on their pressure. The highest or the site i can get access to is 500fps for springers, and i think thats pretty common as well.   (correct me if i am wrong with what th most common speed for them is)
> 
> ...




ok you use that defense then lol


----------



## MaxtheNinja (Aug 12, 2018)

paulschoon said:


> I have an M&P and a Glock any suggestions or whats a good brand that makes either of them



Elite Force is the only company with the rights to make Glocks. For M&P there is a SAI BLU that you could look at.
Airsoft Glock Pistol - Modern Airsoft the Elite Force Airsoft Retail



Rat said:


> I THINK WE has Glock rights to put all the brandings etc on it.   Most branded(company) ones will look like and have enough similarties to be used as trainign devices.
> 
> 
> There are some unbranded nes out there which dont look like anything in particular etc but aisoft is also a sport and a few companies produce airsoft weapons good for airsoft.
> ...



No, WE doesn't have the rights. Only Elite Force does. 



Rat said:


> They arent, around 300fps is the common speed for AEG's.



Idk where you are, in the US our guns usually are 350-400 fps depending on whether you are indoors or outdoors.


----------



## Deleted member 39746 (Aug 12, 2018)

MaxtheNinja said:


> Only Elite Force does.



Changing the companies glocks im looking for then          Is this a recent thing or always been a thing?


I could alway just have access toa  conservative U.K field that does the lower end of the spetrum.


----------



## now disabled (Aug 12, 2018)

Rat said:


> Changing the companies glocks im looking for then          Is this a recent thing or always been a thing?
> 
> 
> I could alway just have access toa  conservative U.K field that does the lower end of the spetrum.




Rat really you looking for a glock ? are you serious dude ?


----------



## Deleted member 39746 (Aug 12, 2018)

now disabled said:


> Rat really you looking for a glock ? are you serious dude ?



Yes, its one o the most common dsigns to get things for. and im not getting a airsoft pistol unless its a replica of something.   (plus i foudna  sweet drum magazine which its glocks)

edit:   I still like the sig pistol series better.


----------



## now disabled (Aug 12, 2018)

Rat said:


> Yes, its one o the most common dsigns to get things for. and im not getting a airsoft pistol unless its a replica of something.   (plus i foudna  sweet drum magazine which its glocks)
> 
> edit:   I still like the sig pistol series better.





Why pray tell are you wanting a glock...?

Lad even for training purposes in this country you are way more likely to face a knife than a gun ...


----------



## Deleted member 39746 (Aug 12, 2018)

now disabled said:


> Why pray tell are you wanting a glock...?
> 
> Lad even for training purposes in this country you are way more likely to face a knife than a gun ...



For air soft...    and general fun.


----------



## Oni_Kadaki (Aug 13, 2018)

Airsoft isn't too different from the simunitions we use to train in room clearing and shoot/move/communicate. You could certainly do worse.


----------

